# ISO:  Cold Pasta Dish Recipes



## jessicacarr (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a cold pasta dish from a buffet the other day, and it got me in search of cold pasta recipes to make at home (anything that sounds tasty).  I would just as soon make something I am in the mood for at home so there are plenty leftovers to munch on.


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2006)

jessicacarr, I put a recipe in this forum for italian macaroni salad.  If you do a search on here it will bring you to my thread.  It's basically macaroni (elbows),  roma tomatoes, pepperoni, provolone, fresh basil, black sliced olives, olive oil and balsamic vinegar.  It's great at room temperature or chilled.  It last for a few days in the refrigerator, and since the pasta absorbs the oil and vinegar, you may had to add more the next time you have a serving.  It's really delicious if you like these ingredients.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

Any of these can have grilled chicken (or whatever protein you think goes with it) added for a more complete meal.

Some stuff I have made:

1.  Strips of prosciutto, cut in half grape tomatoes, cubes of fresh mozzarella, basil chiffonade, salt, pepper, shaved Parmegiano Reggiano with a dressing of (use a blender or food processor) EVOO, lots of fresh basil, kosher salt, fresh garlic.  Let this mixture sit for awhile on counter to give the basil time to flavor the oil.  Refrigerate any left-over dressing and use within 2 weeks.

2.  My Mom's Macaroni Salad

3.  Olive oil, fresh baby spinach (added to pasta water right at end for about 30 seconds or so), lots of fresh garlic, toasted walnuts.

4.  Chef Jen has a thread going that you might also get more ideas from.

5.  BEAN AND PASTA SALAD

8 oz. uncooked rotini
1 can black beans
1 can great Northern beans
1 can kidney beans
1 11-oz. can whole kernel corn
1 2-oz. jar pimiento, chopped
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup Zesty Italian dressing
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper
1/2 tsp. dry mustard

Cook and cool rotini. Mix all beans, corn and pimiento in bowl with juice from cans. While pasta is cooking and beans are soaking mix mayo, dressing, pepper, and mustard.

Pour bean mixture into colander, rinse and drain. Mix everything well and refrigerate for 2 hours.

MY NOTES: The mixture HAS to refrigerate for 2 hours to let the Italian dressing "calm" down. After 2 hours you can't taste it like you can at first. This is excellent with pulled pork. I have also added a can of garbanzo beans to stretch it a little. You can also add blackened or grilled chicken chunks to make it more of a main dish.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks amber, i will try it, with the exception of the black olives (maybe i will substitute the olives for green beans and minus the pepperoni)


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks kitchenelf.  these sound terrrrific!  it is cold salads for lunch next week!  we need a rubbing my belly emoticon!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2006)

You're welcome!  Yes, we do need a rubbing belly emoticon!!!


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2006)

Your welcome Jessica! Hope you like it.


----------



## sentiant (Nov 4, 2006)

Also make a tuna nepoletana (fresh not from a packet  ) and leave it to go cold, this is great its very filling, full of flavoure, and if you did want some thing warm you can simply heat it up.


----------

